# Beadboard roofing material



## crhage (Jun 4, 2011)

Wondering if it is acceptable to use 3/4" beadboad plywood on my porch roof so that I get the beadboard look underneath, but have exposed beams. I would put shingles on top of the 3/4" beadboard plywood. Is this something that people do? Is the 3/4" beadboard plywood durable enough for roofing applications? Thanks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can do that,but you need too probably hand nail the roofing on with 3/4'' roofers,the smallest gun nail i believe is 1'' and will penetrate through the beadboard sheathing


----------



## crhage (Jun 4, 2011)

What I might do is cover the 3/4" beadboard ply with 1/4" or 11/32" OSB and then use 1" or 7/8" roofing nails. Thoughts?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

even better,use the osb over it


----------



## crhage (Jun 4, 2011)

got an even better idea...less expensive. Use 1/4" beadboard ply first and cover that with 3/4" OSB. Save some money and get the same effect.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you win


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

plywood, not osb. any leaks, and the osb may be toast; at best, it will swell and get soft.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:nosb is fine


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

dry, yes. wet, no. i don't like how it does not hold screws well, either. maybe just my bad luck.


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> :nosb is fine


It should be renamed into JOSB = JOBS 

jOb Security Board.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yea like that wouldn't happen to any kind of sheathing...give me a break

i have never seen osb turn to mush from intermitant wetting,but i have seen plywood delaminate :yes:


----------



## Serious Roofer (Jun 7, 2011)

place down your boards then sheet the roof with plywood, chalk your trusses so you dont nail through into your fancy beadboard . depending on anything less then a 4-12 youll need to use ice and water underlay. but thats your discretion.


----------



## crhage (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks folks. Great discussion. I think I'm on track with this one.


----------



## Dangeruss (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello,
I know this is a very old thread, but I'm wondering how the beadboard has held up to heat being attached directly to the porch roof sheathing. 

On my screen porch project, I'm considering applying 3/8" beadboard on top of the rafters, then 1/2" plywood followed by tar paper and shingles. I'm just not sure if the summer NC heat coming through the rough will damage the beadboard?

Has anyone done this?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

strubles right.. the only way osb will turn into that mess is if the roofer makes every attempt possible to make sure water does get in under the shingles and ice and water shield....


----------



## Dangeruss (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks, but My question is about the Beadboard, and if it will de-laminate due to the heat coming through the roof.


----------



## Dangeruss (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello,


Dangeruss said:


> I know this is a very old thread, but I'm wondering how the beadboard has held up to heat being attached directly to the porch roof sheathing.
> 
> On my screen porch project, I'm considering applying 3/8" beadboard on top of the rafters, then 1/2" plywood followed by tar paper and shingles. I'm just not sure if the summer NC heat coming through the rough will damage the beadboard?
> 
> Has anyone done this?


----------

